# New cpt 37191



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I am having trouble with this ne CPT 37191 which is the insertion of an IVC filter plus other multiple procedures. My doctors are telling me to bill 36010 which is the introduction of the IVC which I believe to be included in 37191. I checked on encoderpro which tells me that these codes are allowable unbundled and I am having trouble seeing why. Does anyone have an answer?

Thanks,
Andrew M.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2012)

37191 is now a bundled code.  See below:

37191 Insertion of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation,intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance(ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
In 2011, you report IVC filter placement with 36010 (Introduction of catheter, superior or inferior vena cava for catheterization), 37620 (Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular [umbrella device]), and 75940 (Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation). Because 37191 includes all of these elements, CPT® 2012 deletes the IVC-specific codes 37620 and 75940.

 37619 Ligation of inferior vena cava In 2011, you report IVC filter placement with 36010 (Introduction of catheter, superior or inferior vena cava for catheterization), 37620 (Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular [umbrella device]), and 75940 (Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation). Because 37191 includes all of these elements, CPT® 2012 deletes the IVC-specific codes 37620 and 75940.

37620 Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular (umbrella device) Deleted

 37191 Insertion of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation,intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance(ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
In 2011, you report IVC filter placement with 36010 (Introduction of catheter, superior or inferior vena cava for catheterization), 37620 (Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular [umbrella device]), and 75940 (Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation). Because 37191 includes all of these elements, CPT® 2012 deletes the IVC-specific codes 37620 and 75940.

 37619 Ligation of inferior vena cava In 2011, you report IVC filter placement with 36010 (Introduction of catheter, superior or inferior vena cava for catheterization), 37620 (Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular [umbrella device]), and 75940 (Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation). Because 37191 includes all of these elements, CPT® 2012 deletes the IVC-specific codes 37620 and 75940.

I hope this helps


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 22, 2012)

a.montaruli@gmail.com said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having trouble with this ne CPT 37191 which is the insertion of an IVC filter plus other multiple procedures. My doctors are telling me to bill 36010 which is the introduction of the IVC which I believe to be included in 37191. I checked on encoderpro which tells me that these codes are allowable unbundled and I am having trouble seeing why. Does anyone have an answer?
> 
> ...



Even though it (cpt 36010) is allowable (with mod 59) the only time it should be separately coded/billed is when it was placed through a different access and for a reason other than to facilitate placement of the VC filter. You are correct in the above scenario.

HTH


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Feb 22, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

